# my water dragon enclosure (pic)



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

Just thought id share a pic of my water dragon enclosure  enjoy  can you spot the water dragon


----------



## southy (Apr 18, 2006)

very nice, i can see one, how many are there


----------



## jordo (Apr 18, 2006)

I bet the water dragon hates it :wink: 

Awesome!!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 18, 2006)

AWESOME Ben! I bet you have one very very happy lizard there!

Nice to see you have gone for the natural look


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, how much did that rock/ledge set you back? Looks great.


----------



## jordo (Apr 18, 2006)

Why didn't you just leave it as a soccer field???


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

hehehe thanks guys Mr B I made the rock ledge, materials all up cost about $20. only one Waterdragon in there 


> Why didn't you just leave it as a soccer field???


heheh tried too damn waterdragon kept eating the ball


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 18, 2006)

Hehe.. i'll give you $50 to make one for me :wink: What did you use to make it. The colour look great.. very realistic. Well done.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 18, 2006)

You made all that rock?? Man well done thats increadible!

So how did you make the rock??


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah please tell us how you made it, and so cheap?


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Mr B  easy as to make I got a huge piece of polystyrene block ($4 from the local reverse garbage store in petersham) tub of tile adhesive, tub of powdered wood filler and paint and sand. 
first cut the polystyrene into chunks and glue them together reinforced with bamboo stakes and attack it with a soldering iron to give it texture and layered effect then coat it with the tile adhesive leave for a few days then give it another coat. after that dries coat with the wood filler mix ( quite thick consistency) about 3 coats all up. then paint 2 coats sprinkling sand as you go and render with a darker shade once finished. Voila artificial rock  east to spot clean and very durable


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, I just love the way you have it set out. Congratulations very nice indeed


----------



## peterescue (Apr 18, 2006)

Jeez, thats the worst looking homemade looking enclosure Ive seen in a long time Ben. Dont know how you could have the gall to post it. must be so embarrassing. 
Obviously you need a lot more practice so a group of us are going to let you practice on our enclosures. I know, dont thank me. just send a materials list and we'll have it all ready for you to start practicing.
Mate, get good at it and there may be a second water dragon in it for you. :wink:


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

> Jeez, thats the worst looking homemade looking enclosure Ive seen in a long time Ben. Dont know how you could have the gall to post it. must be so embarrassing.
> Obviously you need a lot more practice so a group of us are going to let you practice on our enclosures. I know, dont thank me. just send a materials list and we'll have it all ready for you to start practicing.
> Mate, get good at it and there may be a second water dragon in it for you.


HAHAHAA :lol: :lol: :lol: deal!!!! peter woooohoooo


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 18, 2006)

What is wood filler (never heard the term before)? What coloured sand did you use? What do you mean by "render with a darker shade"? 

$20 materials.. that's nuts! I'm really impressed dude.


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

> What is wood filler (never heard the term before)? What coloured sand did you use? What do you mean by "render with a darker shade"?
> 
> $20 materials.. that's nuts! I'm really impressed dude.


wood filler comes in a powdered form and you mix it to whatever consistency you like. it drys rock hard you can pick up a small bucket from bunnings for about 10 bucks. i used a fine washed sand mixed with a little bit of red reptile sand. rendering with a darker shade means using a darker colour of paint to give the rock depth and highlights its as easy as using a brush with little paint and roughly running it along ledges and crevices. I just used left over paint and i usually pick up "test pots" for a couple of dollars. buying the materials all up would cost approx $40 new but that would be enough to make a few rock walls ect


----------



## cris (Apr 18, 2006)

That polystyrene looks great  
One thing i rekn he would love tho would be a branch over the top of his water dish.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 18, 2006)

Sensational, thats definately a holiday project you should have taken photos step by step for us what were you thinkin! lol.


----------



## redline (Apr 18, 2006)

Very Nice dude


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

> Sensational, thats definately a holiday project you should have taken photos step by step for us what were you thinkin! lol.


heheeh yeah i should of aye  seriously its easy as to make if you need any pointers or have any questions feel free to ask. the great thing about this is its light as and i can remove it from the enclosure without too much difficulty to spot clean, water dragons are great as mine only defecates in his water bowl  good little dragon  all up it would be about 4 hours work. with the materials left over from this one i also made a waterfall. next time i make one i'll do a step by step


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 18, 2006)

show us pics of the waterfall?

and by the way, awesome rock wall!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 18, 2006)

WOW.......You sure you made all that.... For a $20... Thats Amazing......


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

> show us pics of the waterfall?


I will see if i can take some tonight, if i feel motivated enough, ( its in the garage so ill try and dig it out)


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 18, 2006)

How do you waterproof the waterfall? 

I'm having trouble finding polystyrene in big enough and thick enough sheets...I was going to use tile grout to cover it, I bought some red pigment to dye the grout, and then I was going to cover it in a sealer. 

Could you write up an instruction sheet please? (for those of us who have no idea)! I would personally be very appreciative- I've just been kinda 'guessing' the best way to do it to make it look good. 

Looks awesome!


----------



## pugsly (Apr 18, 2006)

Better idea, come and make Peters and mine and we will pay you $40 hows that sound?? lol

Will definately give it a go though, mine Water dragon enclosure is ok but all real rocks in there so a biatch to clean and move around..

Thanks for the idea though! any more pics?


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 18, 2006)

how big were your polystyrene sheets before you started?


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

> WOW.......You sure you made all that.... For a $20... Thats Amazing......


yep anyone can do it with a bit of time and creativity  
polystyrene- $4.00 (or free if you raid a tip 
tile adhesive- $11.00
wood filler- $10-$15.00
paint-$10 ( i use left overs or reduced to clear testers $2 a pot)
sand $2 or free from anywhere  
kebab style bamboo stakes $1.50 for 100 (these are the thick ones approx 5mm)
this is enough to make a couple of decent sized rocks/walls/waterfalls ect....


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

> how big were your polystyrene sheets before you started?


i bought a sheet approx 1.5mx1.5m and 200mm thick easy to cut chunks and is flat so east to join


> I'm having trouble finding polystyrene in big enough and thick enough sheets


I dont know where you are but reverse garbage is in petersham sydney you can get massive blocks of polystyrene there for next to nothing i have also bought an old display case from there which i converted into an enclosure for my beardys they also sometimes have huge sheets of perspex for cheap. great little store and its all recycled so good for the planet too


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

> How do you waterproof the waterfall?


funny enough polystyrene is waterproof  heheheh I used house paint and then used a matt finish finishing varnish seemed to work well, I havent got it in any enclosures at the moment cause its a bit big and was a "prototype"


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 18, 2006)

that is a great looking set up!


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 18, 2006)

great setup, just one question, why is there only one image posted!?!?! different angles more zoomed in, maybe an image of the water fall!

andrew


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

> great setup, just one question, why is there only one image posted!?!?! different angles more zoomed in, maybe an image of the water fall!


so many demands  would you like a 30 minute documentary as well??  
I will post a few pics tonight when i get home from work, the waterfall isnt in this enclosure. Cheers. Ben


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 18, 2006)

> would you like a 30 minute documentary as well??



damn straight i do! lol. 



> the waterfall isnt in this enclosure



lol no wonder i couldn't see one. which enclosure is it in? imo you've done an amazing job!

andrew


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

cheers andrew the waterfall is buried in my garage somewhere i'lkl try and fish it out and take some pics  dont hold ya breath though


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 18, 2006)

that looks awesome!

post a few more pics ben


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 18, 2006)

Forget the 30 minute docco, we want a half day training session.


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

ok a couple more pics 

this one was taken about 6 months ago a bit different set up sorry about the pic quality





one more of original pic with better lighting


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 19, 2006)

I will try to put together a step by step instruction sheet for everyone probably this weekend


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 19, 2006)

How much will it cost for you to put together a rock ledge / waterfall for me?


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll even design it if you like.............? :roll:


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 19, 2006)

hehehe sorry DrOsteo, If I had more time on my hands I would make them to order but very busy lately. If i change my mind I'll let you know.


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 19, 2006)

Worth a try.......


----------



## Possum (Apr 20, 2006)

*Wall*

Excellent pics. 

Am instruction guide would be good, if you could also get a Do-It-Yourself doco out by the weekend that would be appreciated also.


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 20, 2006)

lol now youve got me thinking, pugsly u better be getting all this down cause now you know what i want in these tanks :twisted:


----------



## markinaus (Apr 25, 2006)

when you say tile "adhesive" do you mean tile grout or the actual stuff you stick the tiles down with.


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 25, 2006)

markinaus said:


> when you say tile "adhesive" do you mean tile grout or the actual stuff you stick the tiles down with.



I was going to ask the same question as i have read that some poeple use "grout "the joint filler , and some use "adhesive" as in the glue used to stick the down with .
Have also been told you can use " boncrete and colour hardener " .?


----------



## krusty (Apr 25, 2006)

thats one awesome enclosure,well done


----------



## BeardyBen (May 4, 2006)

> markinaus wrote: ?when you say tile "adhesive" do you mean tile grout or the actual stuff you stick the tiles down with.
> 
> 
> I was going to ask the same question as i have read that some poeple use "grout "the joint filler , and some use "adhesive" as in the glue used to stick the down with .
> Have also been told you can use " boncrete and colour hardener " .?



The stuff I use is tile adhesive which is what you stick the tiles down with. seems to work fine to "seal" the polystyrene. I am thinking of making a large enclosure in the next couple of weeks so i'll try and do a step by step for the wall rock ledges. if your real lucky i'll film it as i go and make a little doco


----------



## DrOsteo (May 4, 2006)

that'd be awesome mate. You could then put it in the archives for all to refer to?


----------



## BeardyBen (May 4, 2006)

yeah good idea Doc


----------

